
Alex Stamos: Working on Security and Safety with Zoom - _ttg
https://medium.com/@alexstamos/working-on-security-and-safety-with-zoom-2f61f197cb34
======
seapunk
Also related Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1247866073682030592](https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1247866073682030592)

